# AquaClear HOB Power Filters 30g and 50g deal



## Polarize (Jul 17, 2011)

Amazon has AquaClear HOB Power Filters for 30g and 50g that are at a good price: $25.99 at the time of posting: Amazon.com: AquaClear 70 Power Filter - 110 V, UL Listed (Includes AquaClear 70 Carbon, AquaClear 70 Foam & AquaClear 70 BioMax: Pet Supplies

As with all Amazon deals, two-day free shipping with Prime. If you're a student with a .edu email address, you can get a free 6-month trial. Very useful for college!

Edit: There was a $5 off $25 promotion as well...but it seems it got removed by the mods because it had a referral code (did not know, I just copied and pasted). Google it and you will probably find it.


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a pretty good deal for the AC50 from Amazon. I'd jump on this if it wasn't for the new Rena XP3 deal that I just purchased yesterday from Amazon for $67.89. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

excellent deal on bullet proof filters. thanks for sharing!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

cichnatic said:


> This is a pretty good deal for the AC50 from Amazon. I'd jump on this if it wasn't for the new Rena XP3 deal that I just purchased yesterday from Amazon for $67.89.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


What!!!! Was it on sale or something?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

h4n said:


> What!!!! Was it on sale or something?
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


If it was on sale then it was a very super short sale. Immediately after purchasing it, the price hiked back up to $104. I was glad I got it in time. There were a limited stock of Like - New from Amazon Warehouse for the Rena XP3 at $63.85 also but it was all gone by last night.

IMO I think it was a price mistake from Amazon because it was marked lower than the XP2. I think they caught it and readjusted the price immediately that day.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Amazon and their algorithms.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

cichnatic said:


> If it was on sale then it was a very super short sale. Immediately after purchasing it, the price hiked back up to $104. I was glad I got it in time. There were a limited stock of Like - New from Amazon Warehouse for the Rena XP3 at $63.85 also but it was all gone by last night.
> 
> IMO I think it was a price mistake from Amazon because it was marked lower than the XP2. I think they caught it and readjusted the price immediately that day.


Darn wish I seen it. I could use 6 of them lol!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

h4n said:


> Darn wish I seen it. I could use 6 of them lol!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


LOL. More filters more MTS, save your money for your big coming event and congrats!


----------



## Caver (Jun 15, 2013)

You guys crashed it!

I just tried from a computer and my phone and Amazon is down! :drool:

Wonder if they'll still be on sale when they get back?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

cichnatic said:


> LOL. More filters more MTS, save your money for your big coming event and congrats!


very true! but these tanks are already here and up and running lol~! need extras filtration.
and thanks!


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

acitydweller said:


> excellent deal on bullet proof filters. thanks for sharing!


Bullet proof if the power never goes out.

With that said I have an AC110 (AC500) from 15 years and various smaller ones that still works from that long ago.

The deals was when Foster Smith had the 110 for $50 a while back.


----------

